# Mounting Cabinets



## mshaf23783 (Mar 23, 2007)

What is the best method of mounting plywood kitchen style wall cabinets to a basement concrete block wall ? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know if it's the best way, but I've used the Tapcon screws. I first put a 1 x 2 board up on the wall with a little construction adhesive and tapcon screws. Then I set the cabinets on top of the board, mark and drill for the screws and mount with a couple of screws on top and 1 on the bottom (depending on the size of the cabinet)

The board on the bottom makes it easy to keep them in a level line, as well as making it easier for one person to hang the cabinets.

Like I said, I don't know if its right, but I've had some on the wall for 4.5 years like that now, and they seem to work just fine.

http://www.confast.com/products/tapcon-concretescrew.aspx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mshaf23783

I would Recommend French cleat and toggle bolts or concrete anchors, all the pulling a French cleat is down pull and not out pulling from the wall..

see small drawing of the cleat below, just in case you don't what it looks like. 

==============




mshaf23783 said:


> What is the best method of mounting plywood kitchen style wall cabinets to a basement concrete block wall ? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree on the French Cleat... 

Put wall screws into Studs if cabinet is going to be heavy!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I am a frenchy kind of guy too. That's how I hung my shop cabinets. 

corey


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Fir them out and don't attach directly to the concrete block. Hang 2x2 from the floor joists above or go all the way from floor joist to basement floor. Put your french cleats on the firring and hang your cabinets. After many years in construction I can tell you that if you attach wood cabinets directly to a masonry basement wall, you are almost CERTAIN to have issues. 

#1 I am very much against making holes in block that's below grade. 
#2 Warm wood cabinets + concrete below grade = condensation 

I'd keep an air space between the back of the cabinets and the block and I'd hang them either on a curtain wall or on runners suspended from the joists above.

Above grade you might be able to talk me into it.... maybe..... but I doubt it....
Below grade, not a chance


----------

